# Fisher plow parts



## Reheander (Sep 20, 2021)

I have been looking for part number 5786 and 3677 it’s a drive sheave and fan spacer but now are obsolete and can’t find them anywhere. Does anyone know if an old drive sheave from a 351 from a late 80s model will fit and run hrdaulic pump for a snow plow for a 97 351w thanks?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I understand you, you are going to run this off the water pump. Just go to a parts store site like Auto Zone. Look up both water pumps and look at the pictures. My guess is that they are different.


----------



## Reheander (Sep 20, 2021)

Actually it is ran off the harmonic balancer. I got a 95 with the same setup and it has 4 bolts holding it in but the late 80s model only appears to have 1 bolts holding it on I’m not sure if that could work


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Perhaps this? If pulley diameter is too different, you could weld on a different pulley.As far as the fan spacer,I think it is just a universal one, that you could modify.

https://www.storksplows.com/ford-30...belt-drive-hydraulic-plow-pump-816000226.html


----------



## Reheander (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes that was the exact one I was thinking about getting. I know they didn’t change that much stuff from the 80s to the 90s. I’m thinking about getting this one and hoping it works. And I believe I can get a fan spacer online that’s aftermarket.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Reheander said:


> Yes that was the exact one I was thinking about getting. I know they didn't change that much stuff from the 80s to the 90s. I'm thinking about getting this one and hoping it works. And I believe I can get a fan spacer online that's aftermarket.


https://www.summitracing.com/search?SortBy=BestKeywordMatch&SortOrder=Ascending&keyword=fan spacer


----------

